# Autotrail cab lights



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Autotrail cab lights not working?

I just stumbled across this when trying to get the cab lights to work i took the lens covers off the cab lights to check if the bulbs had blown.

On the right cab light just before the bulb is a small switch if you switch this on hey cab light WORK.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

A couple of questions, if I may.

Which version of cab are you referring to, ie X250?

Are you referring to the Fiat cab lights or the small lights on the flip down monitor?

Can you provide a photo of the switch please?

Tony


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

tviall said:


> A couple of questions, if I may.
> 
> Which version of cab are you referring to, ie X250?
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

Its the lights on the sides of the flip down tv monitor if you take the lens of
the right light you will see the switch

I will take a photo when i get home from work tomorrow


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

dillon said:


> Autotrail cab lights not working?
> 
> I just stumbled across this when trying to get the cab lights to work i took the lens covers off the cab lights to check if the bulbs had blown.
> 
> On the right cab light just before the bulb is a small switch if you switch this on hey cab light WORK.


I too have wondered about the lights on the flip down TV.

If you take off the right hand lens cover there is a small switch just above the bulb. You need a small flat screw driver and gentle insert into a small slot on the lens cover. By gentle twisting you can remove the lens cover.

However, on mine this switch seems to do nothing. I have tried it with the ignition on/off. With the normal cab lights on / off but nothing will persuade it to come on.

I have not had the time to ask at our dealership as it is not that important. But, it would be nice to solve the query.

Keith


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Dillon. Good news is that I found the switch. The bad news is that just like Keith when I turn the switch on nothing happens.

It would be good to find out why this isn't working. I know that Sargeant read this forum sometimes. Hopefully he, or anyone else in the know, may have an answer.

Tony


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

tviall said:


> Thanks for the heads up Dillon. Good news is that I found the switch. The bad news is that just like Keith when I turn the switch on nothing happens.
> 
> It would be good to find out why this isn't working. I know that Sargeant read this forum sometimes. Hopefully he, or anyone else in the know, may have an answer.
> 
> Tony


HI Tony

I know this is a daft question but did you turn the switch on at the
side of the tv monitor aswell :roll: :roll:


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi apparently the switch on the side should be switched to auto to provide courtesy lights in the cab,and the switch inside the light itself kept on all the time. This works on our Miami amyway, Brownhills informed us of this 'secret' switch inside the light which cured the problems we had with the cab lights.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

dillon said:


> tviall said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up Dillon. Good news is that I found the switch. The bad news is that just like Keith when I turn the switch on nothing happens.
> ...


Yes, I did. I have had the "secret" switch on "-" and "+" and at the same time "On" and "Auto" on the side switch. Nothing.

I have had a PM to say that AT do not wire these up and has run a separate 12v lead to add power. This would certainly be one solution but it seems strange that some work and some don't.

Tony


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cab Light*

I had the same problem with my Apache E700 as I returned the vehicle to the dealer saying it was not working. They then replaced the whole assembly before calling AT to discover as mentioned here that this model is not wired up, seems daft to me.

Regards

Alan and Jean


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Easily fixed gentlefolk, just park up before it gets dark enough to need the lights on in the cab.

Kev.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

georgiemac said:


> Hi apparently the switch on the side should be switched to auto to provide courtesy lights in the cab,and the switch inside the light itself kept on all the time. This works on our Miami amyway, Brownhills informed us of this 'secret' switch inside the light which cured the problems we had with the cab lights.


Mine is a miami also perhaps the wiring in the renault is different to the fiat 8O 8O


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i told ye 

tony 

its only fitted as a t.v


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Is it possible to run a seperate feed to the monitor to get the lights working?
Anyone done this? If so where would you connect the feed?
I've removed mine for inspection and it would seem that if I'm to do this i would need to solder a new feed somwhere?

Anyone know or got a wiring diagram for the Observerview TV

Seem stupid to have the facility and not be able to use it thats all.

Boomba


----------

